# My four...



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 17, 2007)

So as some of you probably know a couple of days ago my neighbors gave there 4 bunns. 

Baisically they are 3 does and 1 buck,they are alll unalltered but thatwill change later today (my bucks getting neutered).Also my evilneighbors kept them all together and now all 3 of my does are pregnant,they have all had multiple litters but my evil neighbors kept ontakeing away the poor little bunnlettes at like 3 days old!!! Argggggits sooooo frusterateing-he also kept them on a horrible diet,allpellets(yes the kind with all the dyed collored bits that looks likebad quality parrot food).They never got any hay but they had hay fromthe pet store that they bought them at so adjusting them to hay hasgone fairly well.

Once I have them completly on hay and completly on good pellets i'lltry for veggies allthough they are like 3 yrs old and have never had aveggie in there life!Poor bunns...I am also giving them a salt/minerallick bacause of no veggies as of yet.

Oh and so ppl if they didnt read my intro might not understand how Igot them in the 1st place so i'll explain that hear again. Baisicalltthey said that if I want the bunnlettes that I can have them-so Idescided that I would take 2-3 doe bunnlettes. But they had them undersuch poor care no bunnlette has been allowed to stay with its momma formore then 2 weeks. I kept nagging them to get them altered or to givethem to me. And one rainny day I came over for my dailly visit and theywere all in seperate carriers with a note saying that I could keepthem. 

Oh and 1 more thing 2 of the does are pregnant 1 of them is pregnantand has 4 day old bunnlettes! So the 1st thing I do is bring them tothe vet. I leave them there for a few hours and go to the petstore and get some accesories. But I already have there cages(whichwill be most likely temporary)-all the does are housed in an exercisepen and my buck is also in an exercise pen. When I came to go pick upmy bunns the vet was especially worried about the 1 doe who waspregnant and had 4 day old bunnlette. SO she stayed thereover night. I am probably allowed to take her home today but i'm notsure,I will see when I take my buck in to get neutered. 

So today the rest of them are good and they are actually quitefriendly, haha one of them has personality like my old bunny Pax-assoon as I clean the cage the shavings get kicked in to a neat pile onthe floor lolz.Right now we are working on litter training so that Ican let them loose in my house!:colors:

I am so excited :bunnydance:!I need to think of some names and I needsome tips on how to hand feed the bunnlettes....yikes!I'm going to have4 litters b4 I can spay the does....thats alot of bunns...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Mar 18, 2007)

:Xbad people:X

Good thing you are taking them. Good luck with the bunnies and babies:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Mar 18, 2007)

How is everybun?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow! Good for you for takingthem. It's good to hear all your doing for all ofthem. That's very commendable, you should be proud ofyourself!

(Oh, could you kindly make paragraphs in your posts? Mucheasier to read. It's so hard on the eyes trying to keep inline w/ the sentences with no breaks.)


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 19, 2007)

so I have some updates...:

my buck is doing well, he is now neutered yay!He just got home and Ithink he is in alittle bit of shock though,he looks kinda stressed....

Doe #1 is doing wonderfull,she is using her litter box and got let outto play today!She is eating her hay and is agnoring her old pellets andloves her new healthy ones....

Doe #2 is doing good aswell.she has lots of personality and "spunk"

Doe #3 is still at the vets and we are still hopeing that she will beokay, at this point there is no way of telling what will happen at thispoint....

ok so today I did something that I really regret,allthough I am alsoextremly happy that I did do it....today I went to a rabbit rescue andthere was a litter of baby flemmies....lets just say I melted andbrought home a beautifull black with a white nose doe...she is veryfriendly and i'm some what happy with my descision but I really dontneed any more bunns...oh well who can resist flemmies at arescue?:colors:


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I can officially say your a sucker for the bunnies hehehe
That is so good of your to take those bunnies in, sounds like they havefinally found their forever home with someone who is actually going togive them they care they deserve!


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 19, 2007)

I am soo a sucker for bunnies...I dont think Ican go into that rescue again unless I can take one home or convince mybf to not let me bring my wallet....
But we do have room and $ for more but time I dont know.I have only hadthese 4 for 3 days and now its already 5!....I really want a hollandlop too......my old bunny Pax was a holland lop...haha i'm going to gobunny crazy...according to my bf my limit is 12!when I said that I waslike really!But I'm going to wait a few more monthed before I get anymore....oh and I really want a lion head too....lolz ok i'm asucker....:bunnydance:'s rule the world!


----------



## Spring (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad that your buck is alright and is recovering from his neuter.

Any updates from the vet about Doe #3? Are her babies with her? How are they doing?

Are you just fostering the Flemish or have you adopted her? Although Iknowit is tempting and I bet the Flemishgirl is asweet heart, I really don't know if keepingher is the bestoption.In less than a month you could have over 20 bunnies(Assuming that each doe has a smalllitter of 3-4, and couldpossible have more) you will have your hands very full! You will alsoneed a few extra cages once the bunnies are weaned from their mommas. 

I would wait until the babies have found homes, the 4 does spayedbefore thinking of getting more bunnies. I know it's hard and rabbitsare so addicting, but I don't want you to get overloaded.:hug2:


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 19, 2007)

ahahaha the limits 12?!?!!? I wish my limit forpets was that high.... I'm the same i'm a sucker for sadeyes. I only have Bangbang atm I've been told no more petsfor now and considering we shall be getting a puppy soon I'll have toabide to that for now..


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 19, 2007)

Okay I just got some very bad news...Doe #3 haspassed away,we did everything that we could for her but her years ofneglect got the best of her,Her litter might survive and is at the vetsgetting hand fed...I really don't know at this point what will happento them....I just found this out like 2 mins ago and i'm sitting herebawling as I write this....

yes I did adopt the Flemmy,they were 9 weeks old and were going to getput to sleep that night if no1 took any of them...I couldntresist,which is bad...i'm not going into another rescue untill I canactually bring another one home....


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 19, 2007)

My limit for bunns is 12-that doesnt includedogs,cats, horses or parrots :elephant:these are my bf's rules not mylandlord lolz,her rule is as long as there in no damage to the houseits all good....


----------



## Spring (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry.. did the vet say anything about it?


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 19, 2007)

the vet just called and said she passedaway.Aparently she was so mal nourished that her little body couldnttake being pregnant and having a litter of buns all at once...she had ashort life and I will miss her dearly and treasure she short 3 daysthat we spent together....


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 19, 2007)

ok i'm going to bet as it is 1:34 am mytime.....the buns are all tucked in there cages and will be fallingasleep soon...I think its time I relaxed alittle and let this sit for alittle while-there has been lots of drama the past 3 days....I'mthinking of names for my Flemmie,she is a girl,9 weeks and black with awhite spot on het nosesome Ideas for names are :
1)Snuffles
2)Niquita
2)tiarra
3)Allara
3)Sierra...any other ideas?

Some ideas for my buck is :
1)Seamus
2)Oliver-any other ideas?

I dont have any names for my does yet because my vet told me not to getto atached to them cause she's not convinced that they will all beokay-3 yrs of neglect is takeing its toll on my babies......


----------



## Spring (Mar 19, 2007)

Great names! I like Tiara and Niquita  Very pretty.

Also just wondering whats the name of your vet?


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 21, 2007)

Well my vet is sorta retired, he is'nt takingnew clients in.He just does the rabbits that he new when he had his ownbuissness....well actually I should say famlies because I don't have myPaxy any more and he still is my vet....His name is Richard and I dontknow his last name though sorry....

so here is a pic of doe #1, she is adjusting very well, I have now named her Brandy 

I dont have any pics of Doe#2 *sigh* still thinking of names......
or Niquita (my Flemmy...)or My buck (Oliver)...so I only have 1 namlessrabbit, maybe once I get pics you guys can help with the name game?

they are all doing really well, adjusting is fine,dont like the ickypellets and are all on an all organic brand of pellets and hay.I havestarted giving Brandy alittle bit of parsley here and there because sheseems to be doing the best with the whole transition and all....

My excuse for only having 2 pics is because I only had 2 pics left on my camera..but I will take some more soon!


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 21, 2007)

ok here is pic #2 of Brandy...


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 21, 2007)

actually my bf just told me that he took some pics of Brandy with his camera also so I have a few more...


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 21, 2007)

last 1...


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 21, 2007)

ok here is the second pic of Brandy....


----------



## Spring (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd love to see the picture of the Flemish and the other 2 .

What was the rescues name btw? Someone here might have heard of it before.


----------



## Spring (Mar 24, 2007)

How are the babies doing? 

:bump


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 24, 2007)

Every1 is doing great!Brandy just had herbunnlettes!And Doe #1's bunnlettes are doing fine with out mama!I'llpost some new pics when I can-probably with-in the next 1/2hour.....the rescue was called bunny911...they dont have buns at thefascility they get phone calls from buns that need homes asap-likewithin that day.....I just happened to be on there emergency list soya...I got my self a bun!


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm sorry I only have a pic of Niquita and herlitter-my and my bf's camera died*once again*but you really need morepics dont you?I'm really starting to get atached to *all* of thebuns.....yep that includes my 4 and the 2 litters that I have...Ireally wish that I could keep them all but I obviously can't...ifonly lolz.....some ppl from bunny911(the rescue tha I mentionedearlier)are interested in some of my baby bunns...and since i'mcurently hand feeding them and the ppl who are interested areexpreienced some might have to go this weekend:?especially since inreality I dont even own the bunnlettes-only my four...as I used thisrescue to help me get my buns from my crazy neighbors....It'll be nicewhen things calm down,all the buns have there bunnlettes and they areall adopted so I can really find out what there personality islike...Oliver is quite the little charecter though!What personality andhe reminds me of Paxy(R.I.P.).I have chosen a name for doe #3(the #'sare confusing cause doe #1 passed away).Doe #1 is Tierra....


assoon as the camera's charge I will post more pics...but I have 1 of Niquita and her litter.Here is it:


----------



## Spring (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't see anything? :?


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 25, 2007)

sorry the photo was to big and I dont know howto resize it,its a pic of Niquita with her litter.Is a really nice picwith all the bunnlettes together but its to big if anyone here knowshow to resize pics I'd love to post it though.....


----------



## Spring (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm a bit confused. Isn't Niquita your Flemish? Or did you change names?

You can make a photo bucket account if you haven't already and then upload it there. It gives you options about resizing.


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 26, 2007)

Its a picture of Niquita with her litter ofsiblings-a whole litter of little black Flemmies.My buck is oliver andmy other to does are Brandy and Tierra....


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 29, 2007)

Update:Sorry I dont have anymore pics....mycamera died....and the 1 after that....and the 1 after that.I have gonethrough 3 camera's trying to post pics on here...all have died....Idon't have $200 to spare on a camera right now-all that$ goes to myfurry and feathered kids.Maybe in a couple of weeks i'll buy anotherone....but spending 400 on cameras w/ in the past dew days and them allbreaking is kinda disapointing.

The bunns are all fine, everyone has had there litters!All adorable....

to any1 who is confused Niquita is my flemish, when I said her litter I ment her litter as in her siblings.

Brandy is doing wonderfull and is probably the 2nd cudliest of them all...

Niquita is doing excellent.Once all my bunnlettes are weaned and givenaway to good homes I will be searching for a flemmy hubby for her.

Oliver-is doing great!He is still seperated from the girls causeaparently they can still breed untill a couple of monthes after theyare neutered.....

Tiara is doing good and is the princess*haha thats why her name isTiara*.She took over the doe that passed away's bunnlettes.Sorry forconfusing w/ the #'s earlier...I read everything over and I made someerrors to which 1 it was....it was quite confusing.....

Brandy and Oliver are really bonded and I have there exercise pensright next to each other so that they can sniff cause they really misseach other and lay beside each other against the bars.It kills meinside to keep them seperate but I dont want anymore bunnlettes.

Once Tiara's bunnlettes are weaned and have homes if she doesnt "chooseone" to be her buddy then i'll go on a search for 1......

I'm so happy that I have my bunns...I can't wait untill everyonesettles in......this is sooo exciting...but it reminds me so much ofPaxy...almost every time I look at 1 of them I start to cry.....


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 30, 2007)

I just tucked everyone in and i'm going tobed....Niquita is probably the most adorable bun ever...She is like myshadow...hops around the hous following me every where...she is so calmand gentil too!She's great w/ my neices.I'll give you another updatetomorrow.Goodnight,
Samantha


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 4, 2007)

So the oldest of the bunlettets are now almost 3 weeks old!wow tinme sure goes by fast...:shock:

Niquita is probably the most adorable thing ever!she is sooo adorable.

Brandy is doing good!along with her litter...they are just binkying around being adorable as always...

I have someone interested in Oliver...but I kinda want to keep him-Idont know...he is fairly bonded with Brandy-but it has'nt been a monthafter neutering and Brandy is'nt spayed cause she has bunnlettes, Idont know if I should keep him or not?I guess if he gets adopted I cankeep another baby?I dont know this is all so confusing:?.

Tiarra-well now she has 2 litters of bunnlettes to look after so that must be fairly difficult-she seems quite stressed.:?


I have had some breeders offered to take some bunnlettes and finishhand feeding and weaining them and then adopt them out..i'm not sure ifI want that though-what do you think?

*sighs*this is so confusing,
Samantha


----------



## Spring (Apr 4, 2007)

Glad to hear everyone is doing good! 

Be careful about homing rabbits around Easter. Many times people arelooking for a cute cuddly pet for a child or as a gift for someone. Itwould be best if you do decide to rehome him, to do it after Easter.

You have a PM aswell .


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 4, 2007)

I pm-ed you back:colors:


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry this has taken so long, but here is a pic of Tiarra w/ her litter right before I took her home.


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 5, 2007)

okay this is quite confusing is'nt it?*sigh*Niquita is the black lop, one of the rescued doe's....Tiarra is theflemish Giant...sorry...I have confused you all havent I?I evenconfused my self *laughs*


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

Just reading through your blog! I hope its okthat I edited your first posts so it shows up as paragraphs (it wasvery hard to read ).

Im in love with Brandy. This pic is adorable:


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 5, 2007)

is'nt she like the cutest little thing?haha...if you think she's cute you should see her bunnlettes!:shock:!


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

Now don't tease us about baby pictures and not show them! Baby bunnies are the BEST!


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry that I havn't updated in like forever, I have been super busy.
All of my bunnlettes now have homes waiting for them, I know that theyare to early to leave there mama but the new owners have descided whichones are going to come home with them...I *was* going to keep some, butall of the sudden all these ppl wanted buns and now they all havehomes...but I wanted some:?...oh well that just means that i'll haveto go to the spca and adopt more:bunnydance:.....Speaking of adoptingmore buns well *caughs*I know have 2 more buns.....they are the cutestthings ever-a bonded dwarf and a flemish!There was an add on craigslistfor them and I couldn't say no...So now in total I have 6 buns-whichreally isn't that many...


I have also started bunny proofing my whole back yard-in the summerit'll be perfect....there is a huge fencearound my whole yard and theni'm building a mesh roof around thw whole yard so no cats or birds canget in and attack the buns...there is an underground concreat barrieron the perimeter of the fence so that no bun can dig there wasout...then there is undercovered areas for them to hop around in....andtunnelks and what not...once the "roof" is complete then i'll startgardening, all the weeds will be pulled and i'm planning on growingveggies in there for them to eat at there own will...Its like my dreamsome true, there is enough room for *ALOT* of rabbits...of course thebuns will still be house buns at night and when nobody is home but inthe summer when somebody is home they will play in the yard-this is mydream come true-my hubby os the greatest:elephant:....

anyways I g2g its 12:33 am-more info on everything tomorrow


----------

